# Toothpaste for sensitive stomach



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm not having any luck with Petzlife Oral Care Gel. Raine's stomach would get upset after I brushed her teeth with it (used tiniest little amount) and she would throw up. What do you use for your babies? We had CET from the vet before but I heard there are better toothpaste out there. And, is there anything that will help with the breath?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what would be best for her to use, but I have been told that the only toothpastes that are effective are ones that say Enzymatic on them.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been using LebaIII so I haven't used it, but have seen this one from Cain and Able before. Looks like limited ingredients, and they're supposed to be a good company, so might be worth a try. Kissable Toothpaste


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'm going to check out the Kissable toothpaste and also others that may have enzymatic. If there are any other brands that I should be looking into, I'd appreciate hearing about them. Raine's breath is getting stinky as I have stopped brushing her for a week now.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Just thought I provide an update. After much research and reading other posts on toothpastes, I decided to try Petrodex enzymatic toothpaste. The Petsmart near us has it in stock. I figured if that doesn't work, I'll try their natural toothpaste. Well, so far it's been 2 days and Raine haven't had a problem with it yet. She likes the flavour and her tummy seems fine. Yeah!!! :chili: 

I've read reviews on Petzlife Oral Care Gel before I ordered it and some people had mentioned that some furbabies can be sensitive to it. I guess Raine is one of them but it doesn't bother Pasha or Napoleon so I'll continue to use it with the boys (although I think they prefer the poultry smell from Petrodex).


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That's great news! I'm glad so far the Petrodex seems to be fine to use.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Demi did the same thing  it has rosemary in it too which bothers me 

i use the cet poultry tooth paste now with gauze


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i just checked ingredients on the kissable and has tea tree oil in it  not good for allergy dogs - also do not like the thought of them ingesting tea tree oil as it is toxic to cats so makes me nervous in dogs and a lady on yorkie group put tea tree oil full strength on her yorkie and the dog died - she put it on the paws as a groomer told her to use it and she did not dillute or anything so i think it can be toxic to dogs as well jmo


QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 24 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796465


> I've been using LebaIII so I haven't used it, but have seen this one from Cain and Able before. Looks like limited ingredients, and they're supposed to be a good company, so might be worth a try. Kissable Toothpaste[/B]


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 2 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800108


> i just checked ingredients on the kissable and has tea tree oil in it  not good for allergy dogs - also do not like the thought of them ingesting tea tree oil as it is toxic to cats so makes me nervous in dogs and a lady on yorkie group put tea tree oil full strength on her yorkie and the dog died - she put it on the paws as a groomer told her to use it and she did not dillute or anything so i think it can be toxic to dogs as well jmo
> 
> 
> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 24 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796465





> I've been using LebaIII so I haven't used it, but have seen this one from Cain and Able before. Looks like limited ingredients, and they're supposed to be a good company, so might be worth a try. Kissable Toothpaste[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I was worried about the tea tree oil too. I don't know what it may do but I just know I use it on my cut fingers so I didn't want Raine to ingest it. I thought I tried other brands first.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like Kissable also has tea tree oil in it.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yes that is what i saw and do not like the thought of them ingesting tea tree oil  not safe to me

QUOTE (Yukki @ Jul 4 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800825


> Looks like Kissable also has tea tree oil in it.[/B]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use this one and so far I've had no problems with it:


http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Tri...ste/159002.aspx


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that has tea tree oil in it as well  i do not like tea tree oil and definitely not for allergy dogs as meleuca tree is where tea tree is from and it is one of the most things allergy dogs are allergic to dermatologist stated but it is toxic to cats and that makes me concerned for dogs ingesting it and a yorkie on our group died from tea tree toxic poison - granted it was a pure dose on paws not dilluted but still that has made me fearful ever since 


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 4 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801142


> I use this one and so far I've had no problems with it:
> 
> 
> http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Tri...ste/159002.aspx[/B]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Tea tree is the last ingredient so I doubt there is much at all, but still, you have a good point. This one is mostly baking soda. What do you think?


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...fm?pcatid=15672


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

my friend human uses baking soda every night and is 50 and not one cavity she brushes with tooth paste flosses and then uses baking soda - it is suppose to be good and she has been rubbing on her maltese but i tend to stick with the cet poultry as it is an enzymatic toothpaste. The enzymes eat away the tartar. I think most dogs like the poultry flavor over mint so easy to brush although mine are licking like crazy lol

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801209


> Tea tree is the last ingredient so I doubt there is much at all, but still, you have a good point. This one is mostly baking soda. What do you think?
> 
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...fm?pcatid=15672[/B]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 5 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801220


> my friend human uses baking soda every night and is 50 and not one cavity she brushes with tooth paste flosses and then uses baking soda - it is suppose to be good and she has been rubbing on her maltese but i tend to stick with the cet poultry as it is an enzymatic toothpaste. The enzymes eat away the tartar. I think most dogs like the poultry flavor over mint so easy to brush although mine are licking like crazy lol
> 
> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801209





> Tea tree is the last ingredient so I doubt there is much at all, but still, you have a good point. This one is mostly baking soda. What do you think?
> 
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...fm?pcatid=15672[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]



Thanks! 

Nikki's teeth are in really good shape at this point, and I'm so glad. But in lieu of ordering more of the Triple Pet brand, I might try mixing a little bit of baking soda with a drop of coconut oil and trying that on her teeth.

I alternate between using a Xylitol toothpaste and plain baking soda for myself. Recently someone told me to try mixing coconut oil with the baking soda, so I will try it first and if it works well for me, I may try it on Nikki.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yes i know someone else that uses coconut oil on their dogs as it is a natural antibacterial and antifungal and they love the taste as well 

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801266


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 5 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801220





> my friend human uses baking soda every night and is 50 and not one cavity she brushes with tooth paste flosses and then uses baking soda - it is suppose to be good and she has been rubbing on her maltese but i tend to stick with the cet poultry as it is an enzymatic toothpaste. The enzymes eat away the tartar. I think most dogs like the poultry flavor over mint so easy to brush although mine are licking like crazy lol
> 
> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801209





> Tea tree is the last ingredient so I doubt there is much at all, but still, you have a good point. This one is mostly baking soda. What do you think?
> 
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...fm?pcatid=15672[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]



Thanks! 

Nikki's teeth are in really good shape at this point, and I'm so glad. But in lieu of ordering more of the Triple Pet brand, I might try mixing a little bit of baking soda with a drop of coconut oil and trying that on her teeth.

I alternate between using a Xylitol toothpaste and plain baking soda for myself. Recently someone told me to try mixing coconut oil with the baking soda, so I will try it first and if it works well for me, I may try it on Nikki.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

